# Bashing Bachmann Winston?



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This could be a useful product for bashing into railcars, speeders etc.
Hopefully if it is designed for kids it will be a robust little drive unit. 
It's in the Bachmann 2015 catalog if you can be bothered flipping all the way towards the end.
Not available yet so we'll just have to wait and see... 










Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be fun battery R/C'ing it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is the 2015 cattledog, you can select pages by the bottom arrow.
Winston is on page 167.
Animated stock car with horse and cow popping heads in and out. Page 193. 

http://resources.bachmanntrains.com/bachmann2015/

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

TonyWalsham said:


> Will be fun battery R/C'ing it.


Tony, the batteries stuck up Sir Toppam Hat! 

Wheelbase... I wonder what the tie spacing is on Sodor Island? 










Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be plenty of room for batteries and R/C.
Sound could be a different matter. Depends on the mechanical layout.

I just put MyLocosound in a Roundhouse "Little John" as an add on to the battery R/C it comes fitted with.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

The style of wheels immediately makes me think of a Wickham Trolley. There is a card kit available from http://www.rail-roadmodels.co.uk/#!product/prd1/551931511/wickham-trolley


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks much like "Casey Jones":


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably more pricy than the original, but Winston could become the next generation Stomper.

HMMmmm. The Brandywine & Gondor Railroad could use a vertical boilered inspection car like the New York, Ontario & Western once had. 

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

ntpntpntp said:


> The style of wheels immediately makes me think of a Wickham Trolley. There is a card kit available from http://www.rail-roadmodels.co.uk/#!product/prd1/551931511/wickham-trolley


Oh, Wickham. I thought you said Wicker... 










Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect for the pizza as is, just wipe that silly face off and fit a grill. Many bashing possibilities with that.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I did some research...

D Wickham & Co Ltd built approximately 30 of these 2-seater 4B track inspection trolleys from the early 1950s to 1960. 

http://www.ontrackplant.com/wickham-trolleys










Andrew


----------

